# Roamer Chronometre Pw



## petru (Jun 8, 2011)

hi there ! i recently bought a roamer pocket watch for my collection and i can't find any details about it. first of all i can't find any mention of a chronometer pw from roamer. i went to my local watchmaker an he confirmed that it is a roamer and the movement is a chronometer standard. the watch works perfectly. the case has 30 mm and the leather frame 47/47 mm.i saw a similar movement on ranfft, the MST 242. can you tell me anything about it ? what movement it has ? when was it made ? why in a leather frame ? what is it actual value , because i bought for a ridiculous low price.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't help at all, but it's very smart, I like it a lot! :notworthy:

I've only ever seen watches in a case like that as "travel clocks" - usually with an alarm attached. :yes: Your one looks more like a Ladies pendant of some kind.

Hope you find out, and :welcome:

ldman: :weed:


----------



## petru (Jun 8, 2011)

glad to join the forum mel. thanks !


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

It is a very nice version of the MST 277. No doubt this was one of their better movements in the mid 1920s-early 1930s. 10.5''' 23.4mm, was normally a wrist watch movement, but obviously here fitted into a womans size pendant watch. I am surprised by the display back, and I am quite confused about the style of the case.

Chronometre was a term used a lot more loosely in the 1930s. It didn't have quite the meaning it does now, although no doubt a fine watch.

K.


----------

